# UPDATE--Attacking Bird



## Mr. Spooky (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok so I tried the technique of putting rope on their legs to tie them so when he run he trips and can't feel dominate but it doesn't work because he doesn't even run up to my older bird to attack him, he just walks up to him. I left him tied for about 30 minutes but it just wasn't working and my older bird Picasso kept getting attacked so I took him out. Help??


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Mr. Spooky
So you tryed tieing his legs and it did not work.
Have you tryed other suggestins.
After you have tryed several other suggestings--"Just Maybe"--"Just maybe" -try the soap?
And I mean SOAP him.
Let him watch the other birds eat -but- don't let him eat for a day or 2.
Then when you feed the other birds--let him in with them--he will worry about eating--not fighting.
"Old Age and Treachery will overcome Youth and knowledge".
Some days you have to be "KINDA" cruel.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

If he walks normally, then the length is still too long. It should feel awkward for him to even walk. And your old bird should be running away from getting pecked. That is when the new bird will start running and chasing and will stumble and learn his lesson. He probably can't fly to the perch as well because he will have difficulty balancing.

If this doesn't work, try Sky_tx ideas as well.

I don't understand why the old birds can't even get away from a "disabled" bully. Are we missing some info--like is there a perch where the old bird can go? If you soap the bird (like Sky_tx mentioned) or tie one wing, it can't chase the old bird on a perch.


----------



## Mr. Spooky (Feb 22, 2011)

No matter how I tied it he still goes and attacks the other bird. He basically hops over to the older bird and starts pecking at him. His wings are clipped because that's how he was when I bought him so he can't fly up to the search. But the older bird doesn't even run away, he just flattens himself to let himself get attacked. I have yet to try the soaping because I just don't know how to do it. Basically where im at right now im just gonna sell the bird.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I saw on youtube where you just take a bucket and dip the bird in with his head sticking out and swish him around a few good times. 
Sky, how much soap to water and what kind of soap?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If these birds are in a cage enviroment then they should not be caged together .. I would get the bully his own cage.. you have only had him a few days, it is pretty normal for one pigeon to fight another if they are just thrown together in the same cage..


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

It seems to me that,the old bird is sick..........Bcoz naturally,it would either fight back or run away .So please keep an eye on the old bird


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Not an expert here by any means , but Dr.Boney just brought up a great point . I know that when my chickens start pecking on a particular bird , something is wrong with that bird , i.e. illness ,etc .....


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

It seems to me, rather than doing things to the bird who's attacking the other bird, is to separate them. SOAPING the attacking bird? That sounds cruel. So does hobbling him. He's just being a bird. Put the bird who's being attacked in his own cage if the one who's attacking is getting along with everyone else.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Siobhan said:


> It seems to me, rather than doing things to the bird who's attacking the other bird, is to separate them. SOAPING the attacking bird? That sounds cruel. So does hobbling him. He's just being a bird. Put the bird who's being attacked in his own cage if the one who's attacking is getting along with everyone else.


Soaping the bird isnt cruel, it just handicaps it in the short term and allows a balance of power, as does hobbling. The bird can still walk, but not chase.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think from the other threads these birds are in a cage..so really the only advice is to give them their own cage.


----------



## Mr. Spooky (Feb 22, 2011)

*Update!!*

I don't think these techniques are cruel but I have new set of problems. The new bird and my older bird have now become "friends" they rub each others heads and for some reason im thinking that my older pigeon which I thought was a male is female. When he would run up to attack it would just lay flat, as if it was going into submission. Im afraid they will mate now if it is female. How can I tell??


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Mr. Spooky said:


> I don't think these techniques are cruel but I have new set of problems. The new bird and my older bird have now become "friends" they rub each others heads and for some reason im thinking that my older pigeon which I thought was a male is female. When he would run up to attack it would just lay flat, as if it was going into submission. Im afraid they will mate now if it is female. How can I tell??


watch them.
if they do & the older one lays an egg then its female.
If they have already mated, he may well be trying to drive her to the nest.


----------



## Mr. Spooky (Feb 22, 2011)

Can they mate if they are different breeds??


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, yes they can and will! If you don't want babies, get some plastic or wooden eggs-any pigeon supply. When the hen lays the second egg, slip the two fakes under and retrieve the real eggs. In the first few days, they are just a mass of blood vessels and can be disposed of without fear of hurting anything. 
I wondered about that old male because I've only seen hens flatten like that.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lol.. well what a development.. lol.. I was thinking the crouching thing sounded like a hen wanting to be mounted.. they just may have paired off.. pretty quick I might add..


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Mr. Spooky said:


> No matter how I tied it he still goes and attacks the other bird. *He basically hops over to the older bird and starts pecking at him.* His wings are clipped because that's how he was when I bought him so he can't fly up to the search. But the older bird doesn't even run away, *he just flattens himself to let himself get attacked.* I have yet to try the soaping because I just don't know how to do it. Basically where im at right now im just gonna sell the bird.


That is a mating behavior! The old bird is acting like a hen being subordinate and letting the new bird becomes dominant. That is why she is not fighting back! If these were in a cage it would be like forced mating, but you didn't put a barrier to prevent the cock from beating the hen.

Bullying comes in many forms. There is pecking order bullying. There is territorial bullying. There is this mating bullying. And perhaps others.

Good luck!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Mr Spooky--
I sorry for my answers---I misunderstood you problem.
I thought it was 2 cocks and they were Fighting--
Not a pair mateing.
I'll Just stop posting for a while--at least until I understand the Problem.
I Apologize For even trying to help.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Forced mating can occur in a week if they are alone.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

sky tx said:


> Mr Spooky--
> I sorry for my answers---I misunderstood you problem.
> I thought it was 2 cocks and they were Fighting--
> Not a pair mateing.
> ...


You are no fool. I thought we were talking about 2 cocks as well because the poster might have implied that the old bird is a cock.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

sky tx said:


> Mr Spooky--
> I sorry for my answers---I misunderstood you problem.
> I thought it was 2 cocks and they were Fighting--
> Not a pair mateing.
> ...


Hey....Don't feel bad! I don't even know where the 'other' thread is! When Spirit Wings mentioned a cage...that really threw me...LOL 
***New members need to 'UPDATE" on the ORIGINAL THREAD. I'm seeing this alot lately....and have no idea what their talking about


----------



## Mr. Spooky (Feb 22, 2011)

I did say there was 2 cocks because I thought my older bird was a male. But now im reazling it can be a female. Its ok sky tx, I think we're all confused here. It went from 2 cocks fighting, to mating. Quite funny Haha..


----------



## Mr. Spooky (Feb 22, 2011)

So what is this thing called "forced mating"? Should I have put a barrier between them at all times then?? So they can't be together in their cage?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

My bad of not explaining that right. It is not technically forced mating, but usually when we forced mate birds we do the same thing. We get like a cage with dividers on it so that both birds can see each others, but not touch. We wait for couple of days until the hen shows interest in the cock. Inside the cage the cock usually dances to attract the hen. When that happens you can remove the divider and let them be together. They now act like a mated pair. The reason it is called forced is because you usually choose which birds to mate together forcing them as a couple so to speak.

So basically you accidentally coupled your birds together.

I must add that it is inevitable in your case. If you only have 2 birds in there they most likely will pair up.

If you add another new bird, then bullying will start on that new bird and it can be called territorial bullying--the cock will protect his "cage" and his mate.

Now if you hatched future eggs, then if you see bullying it might be called pecking order again.


----------



## Mr. Spooky (Feb 22, 2011)

man thanks everyone...
i guess ill just see what happens now.


----------



## kane_5388 (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, I think the white one is the female, and the brown is the male.


----------



## Mr. Spooky (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey you made an account too abe??

For the record he's my brother..


----------



## kane_5388 (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, I did make an account Haha, good Pigeons.


----------

